# ¿Se puede usar una fuente de menor amperaje al que requierela carga?



## Megarojas (Ago 14, 2008)

hola a todos! mi pregunta es muy sencilla lo que pasa es que quiero alimentar un dispositivo que requiere una alimentación de 5v y 1.5A pero para no utilizar el adpatador de correinte quiero conectarle una batería con la finalidad de hacerlo portatil, he estado pensando en conectar 2 baterìas de celular de 3.5 v en serie y luego conseguir los 5v con un divisor de voltaje, pero el problema es la corriènte pues las baterías solo entregan un máximo de 0.8A, por lo tanto:

¿Que pasa si conecto las baterías de 0.8A  al dispositivo? ¿Se corre el riesgo de que se queme el dispositivo (carga) o simplemente no entregarìa la potencia máxima? 

El dispositivo que quiero conectar es el Pinnacle video transfer.

Agradecerìa bastante su ayuda!

Rojas


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 14, 2008)

No puedes hacer eso que comentas... en el mejor de los casos el dispositivo no funcionaria o funcionaria mal y en el peor de los casos podrias quemar la fuente o el dispositivo

Lo que si puedes hacer es lo contrario, osea conseguir un adaptador o baterias que te den mas corriente de la que necesita el equipo, mientras no excedas los voltajes de operacion del equipo (En este caso 5V) el equipo solo tomara la corriente que necesite para trabajar

Ahora, con respecto a las baterias.... Generalmente la corriente que viene anotada en una bateria se refiere a la cantidad de corriente que puede proporcionar durante 1 hora, esdecir, si tu bateria se lee 3.5V /0.8A quiere decir que la bateria va a poder proporcionar 800mA continuos durante 1 hora antes de descargarse, pero algunas baterias si pueden proporcionar mas corriente durando menos... aplicando una regla de tres si tu bateria lo soporta podria darte 1.6 A durante 30 minutos

Obviamente esto acortaria la vida util de la bateria 

Saludos....


----------



## Megarojas (Ago 14, 2008)

Muchas gracias por el comentario, creo que ya voy entendiendo el concepto...

Encontré unas baterías de 3.7 V - 1500mAh pienso conectar dos en serie y obtener los 5 V con un regulador o un divisor de voltaje...

Esto si estaría bien ¿no?


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 14, 2008)

Megarojas dijo:
			
		

> [...] obtener los 5 V con un regulador o un divisor de voltaje...
> 
> Esto si estaría bien ¿no?



En mi opinion, mitad si mitad NO.

Los divisores de voltaje son buenos para obtener referencias de tensión. No asì para obtener fuentes de corriente, ya que el voltaje dependera del consumo.

Pon un buen regulador de tensiòn o arma uno con un zenner o algo en el peor de los caso.

Por si las chauchas, LM7805=5V@1A requiere una entrada 2V mas alta.

Saludos.


----------



## Megarojas (Ago 15, 2008)

Suena genial!y no saben de un regulador 5V a 1.5 A?

Gracias por la ayuda!

Saludos!


----------



## ciri (Ago 15, 2008)

se puede hacer 2 LM7805 en paralelo..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=15219


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 15, 2008)

Hola.
El LM317 te da 1.5A, pero necesita como mínimo Vent - Vsal >= 3V, por lo que dos baterías en serie no sirve, tendrían que ser 3 baterías, creo que eso es un incoveniente.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Megarojas (Ago 18, 2008)

Muchas gracias por los consejos, ya estoy viendo las hojas de datos de los reguladores!

Saludos!


----------

